# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Η σειρά βιβλίων που θα σας βοηθήσει να αλλάξετε τη ζωή σας

## Aeon

Το εξειδικευμένο βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας της Πύλης Ψυχολογίας σας προτείνει την εκπληκτική σειρά βιβλίων «Νίκησε»! Κριτικάρετε υπερβολικά τον εαυτό σας και τους άλλους; Γκρινιάζετε και ενώ θέλετε να σταματήσετε κάτι σας ωθεί ώστε να το κάνετε ξανά; *Επιλέγετε ακατάλληλους συντρόφους και δε ξέρετε πώς να απαλλαγείτε από τις τοξικές σχέσεις;* Σας είναι αδύνατο να ξεκολλήσετε από το κινητό και τα social media; Το στρες σας καταβάλλει και δε μπορείτε να λειτουργήσετε; Φοβάστε και δε ξέρετε πώς να απαλύνετε αυτό το συναίσθημα; Η σειρά αυτή είναι για εσάς!
Είναι πολύ πετυχημένη καθώς αποτελεί έναν πρωτοποριακό οδηγό δράσης αλλαγής 21 ημερών με ποικιλία ασκήσεων, τεστ, εβδομαδιαίων απολογισμών σχετικών με τη θεματολογία κάθε βιβλίου, η οποία αναλύεται με απλό και διαφωτιστικό τρόπο από ψυχολόγους ειδικούς σε αυτά τα θέματα. Πρόκειται για βιβλία που έχουν πρακτική εφαρμογή και μπορούν να σας βοηθήσουν να αντιμετωπίσετε ακανθώδη ζητήματα με τον εαυτό σας και τις σχέσεις σας! Αποκτήστε τη σειρά με έκπτωση από το εξειδικευμένο βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας της Πύλης μας!


*Η σειρά βιβλίων που θα σας βοηθήσει να αλλάξετε τη ζωή σας*

----------

